# Station Gyms/Physicals



## WLSC2008 (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyone,
    I was just wondering how many EMS stations had gyms on site.  I know this is common where I live out mainly in the Fire Depts.  I have only been affiliated with one EMS Squad so I am not sure what the other ones have to offer staff.
   Also, does your agency make you take any kind of physical or physical agility test before you get hired?  I know that WV has certain requirements on how much one person is supposed to lift by them selves for so many feet and the same for two people etc.

Thanks!


----------



## seanm028 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a volunteer EMT with the city's FD and we run out of one of the stations.  They have a full gym/workout center, but FFs get priority and we're supposed to give up whatever we're using if one of them comes in and wants it.


----------



## Aileana (Sep 20, 2007)

most FF and police stations here have station gyms, but im not sure about EMTs yet, I'll have to let me know when i start (hopefully within the next week!). I know for qualification here, you have to carry an 80 kg. mannequin (sp?) on a stairchair, but not sure how many flights of stairs you have to do.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 22, 2007)

My private service created a gym after operating for a few years without one.  They put up some plywood/drywall and boxed off a portion of our huge garage.

It had a professional treadmill, stair climber, weights, and exercise machine.  Once created, it seemed like at least one person was always using it when I was there.

There was no physical agility test before I was hired.  Clearly many of my partners wouldn't have been hired if there was one.


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 11, 2007)

my station has a full sized gym (bench press/squatting, two treadmills, two bicycle machines, two of those striding machines, exercise balls, various weights and a multi-station machine type deal.) no agility test here, though. like MMiz said, 





MMiz said:


> Clearly many of my partners wouldn't have been hired if there was one.


----------



## RedZone (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty much everywhere I have worked considered on-site gyms an injury risk.  What a shame, since proper exercise is much needed in our field. 

On another note, most health insurance plans offer discounts to gym memberships.


----------



## Hubbie (Oct 19, 2007)

We don't have an on-site gym, however we do have a contract with the 24 hour gym in the city. We get a year membership for $5.00 a month! Works for me.


----------



## fit4duty (Oct 22, 2007)

we don't have an on-site fitness room either. but the crews that work out of my station have brought in jump ropes, stability/medicine balls, push bars and milk crates for community usage. We have also worked out some discounted membership deals at a "fitness club" and a "meat-head gym" depending on what your flavor is.


----------



## emtff376 (Nov 26, 2007)

we have "hand me down" equipment at our station (we're a fire and EMS combo station).  It works well for me and I'm usually the only one in there.

be safe.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 15, 2008)

yea, we just got a new building and I'm surprised we didn't allow room for a workout area, so for now I have to go to my FD and workout there, as for physicals, we don't have them for the squad, except vaccines and such, but with the FD we have to get fit tested every spring, and now that I think about it I'm about up for mine now..


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 15, 2008)

WLSC2008 said:


> Everyone,
> I was just wondering how many EMS stations had gyms on site. I know this is common where I live out mainly in the Fire Depts. I have only been affiliated with one EMS Squad so I am not sure what the other ones have to offer staff.
> Also, does your agency make you take any kind of physical or physical agility test before you get hired? I know that WV has certain requirements on how much one person is supposed to lift by them selves for so many feet and the same for two people etc.
> 
> Thanks!


 
We just applied for a grant for a machine for each of our 4 outlying stations and two for central.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 16, 2008)

unfortunately at My EMS station we do not have a gym=[ And we are not required to take a physical/agility test


----------



## paramedix (Apr 16, 2008)

No gym and no test!

The only gym you get is walking up the stairs to the crew room or the office, and sometimes when picking up the o2 cylinders to change them over on the bus.

Some of the fire stations have their own gyms, but they are in a horrible and dangerous state. People don't look after the stuff and there is limited maintenance. You wont really find a private gym at our stations in private companies.

Regarding fitness tests before employment and ongoing assessments...YES, absolute need for it.


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2008)

The volunteer squad has a well-equipped gym for all members to use.


----------



## fit4duty (Apr 16, 2008)

*Austin/Travis County EMS*

This is part of the testing process pre-hire. Though I do not know what they do after hire to ensure that the staff are maintiaing these levels, it is very refreshing to know that some services require a particular state of readiness before you waltz through the door!!

Physical Ability Course
The following information is designed to describe the physical tasks you will be required to perform for the Austin-Travis County Emergency Medical Services Department.

 • Applicants will need to wear comfortable clothing and running shoes.     Weight-lifting gloves are optional.
• Applicants will be ranked based on time.

The course will include:

I: Pre-test warm up
There is a 1.5 mile, walk/run that is designed as a warm up for the PAT. This is not a timed event but is required to insure proper warm-up.

II: Pre-employment physical ability assessment
Applicants will be given an overview of the PA Course and equipment prior to the assessment.

The physical ability course is designed to simulate the many physical tasks required of an Austin-Travis County EMS Paramedic. The course consists of a sequence of events requiring the candidate to progress along a predetermined path from event to event in a continuous manner.    Successful applicants will complete the course in 19 minutes or less.

   1. Equipment Carry – The applicant will carry a 45 lb object 50 feet, set the object down, pick it back up and carry the object back to the starting point.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purpose of this event is to simulate carrying essential medical equipment to the patient’s side.  This event will assess the applicant’s ability to lift using proper body mechanics, as well as challenge the applicant’s upper body muscular strength and endurance, lower body muscular strength and endurance, grip endurance and balance.  This event affects the aerobic energy system as well as the following muscle groups:  biceps, deltoids, upper back, trapezius, muscles of the forearm and hand (grip), glutes, quadriceps and hamstrings.

      Failures:  
      ____Dropping equipment
      ____Inability to complete task
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

   2. Stair Climb - The applicant will then pick up the airway bag (45 lbs) and cardiac monitor (25 lbs) and carry them 35 ft to the tower.  Applicant will climb to the 3rd floor with equipment, set the equipment down at the top of the stairs and perform 2 minutes of Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation (CPR).  The applicant will then carry a stair chair with secured patient weighing 170 lbs down the stairs with one assistant.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purpose of this event is to simulate applicant’s ability of climbing stairs while carrying approximately 45 - 50 lbs of essential medical equipment, perform CPR to AHA1 standard, and safely maneuver a simulated patient down a flight of stairs and to the ambulance for transport to the hospital.  This event challenges the applicant’s aerobic capacity, upper body muscular strength and endurance, lower body muscular strength and endurance, grip endurance and balance.  It also affects the aerobic/anaerobic energy systems as well as the following muscle groups:  chest, upper back, biceps, triceps, deltoids, quadriceps, hamstrings, glutes, calves and lower back stabilizers.

      Failures:  
      ____Dropping equipment
      ____Inability to complete task
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

   3. Lifting and moving a scoop stretcher and hydraulic ambulance stretcher – With one assistant , the applicant will lift a 120 lb scoop stretcher, carry it 50 feet and place it on the hydraulic ambulance stretcher while the stretcher is in low position. The applicant will then load and secure the hydraulic stretcher into the ambulance. Assistant will verify the hydraulic stretcher has been secured in unit.  Following this the applicant will enter the ambulance and lift the scoop stretcher off the hydraulic ambulance stretcher and place it on the bench seat of the unit with the aid of one assistant.  The applicant and assistant will lift the scoop stretcher off the bench seat, place it back on the hydraulic ambulance stretcher and step out of the unit.  In conclusion, applicant will unload the hydraulic ambulance stretcher from the unit.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purposes of this event is to evaluate the applicant’s ability to safely lift and maneuver a patient onto a stretcher and load the patient in the ambulance for transport to the hospital.  This event will assess the applicant’s ability to maintain proper lifting techniques and challenge his/her aerobic/anaerobic and muscular endurance since it closely follows the stair climb event.  The event also affects the following muscle groups:  biceps, deltoids, upper back, trapezius, muscles of the forearm and hand (grip), quadriceps, glutes, hamstrings and lower back stabilizers.

      Failures:
      ____Dropping equipment
      ____Inability to complete tasks
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

   4. Intubation of a mannequin and oxygen regulator connection – The applicant will retrieve an airway bag and backboard from the ambulance, walk 180 ft to the assessment station and attach the oxygen regulator to the “D” tank oxygen bottle in a squatting position. The applicant will then intubate a mannequin that will be placed supine on the ground. Applicant will be required to perform intubation at ground level.  The applicant must perform above skills according to the Texas Department of Health standards of care.  The Proctor will give the applicant verbal instruction for the sequence of the O2 regulator connection and adult intubation skills.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purpose of this event is to simulate carrying equipment a distance to a patient that is not readily accessible and to then perform tasks that require use of fine/gross motor skills.  The event will assess the applicant’s ability to use proper body mechanics while in a difficult physical position as well as challenge the applicant’s cardiovascular and muscular endurance, grip endurance and balance.

      Failures:  
      ____Dropping equipment
      ____Inability to complete tasks
      ____Inability to maintain difficult positioning during skills
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

   5. Hydraulic Stretcher obstacle course – The applicant will lift a hydraulic stretcher, secured with 120lbs of simulated patient weight, with one assistant and carry it up 3 steps and down 3 steps.  The applicant and his/her assistant will then lift the hydraulic stretcher into its highest position and maneuver the stretcher 220 feet over uneven ground.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purpose of this event is to simulate moving a patient on a stretcher over difficult terrain.  At a number of locations during the 220 feet, the applicant will need to navigate the stretcher around and/or over obstacles.  The applicant will need to manage and instruct his/her assistant during the course.  This event continues to challenge the applicant’s aerobic capacity, upper and lower body muscular strength and endurance, grip endurance and balance.  The muscles challenged are as follows:  biceps, deltoids, upper back, trapezius, muscles of the forearm and hand grip, glutes, quadriceps, hamstrings and lower back stabilizers.

      Failures:
      ____Dropping stretcher during lift and carry, or allowing stretcher to tilt                     over during obstacle course.                  
      ____Inability to complete course
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

   6. Obstacle Course & mannequin drag – The applicant will walk 15 ft and pick up a bunker bag (30 Lbs) and carry it 210 ft.   The applicant will then don standard issue bunker gear and pick up the airway bag (45 lbs), walk 50 feet to a vehicle.  The applicant will place the airway bag on the ground next to the vehicle and crawl through a designated vehicle window, and out the opposite window.  The applicant will open the designated car door to gain access to a simulated patient (manikin weighing 155 lbs.)  The applicant will then rapidly remove the manikin from the vehicle and drag it 50 ft.  After laying the manikin down, the applicant will retrieve the airway bag and will then walk 100 ft to a short obstacle course.  The obstacle course involves climbing a 4 ft fence, crawling through a 5’ x 15” opening, followed by a 25 ft drainage pipe and a 105 ft walk to finish line.

      Purpose of Event:
      The purpose of this event is to simulate the ability to gain access to a patient requiring emergency medical care during extrication from a vehicle or other confined space and maneuver through a series of obstacles with full protective gear and medical equipment.  The mannequin drag simulates the ability to remove a victim or injured partner from a dangerous scene.  This event challenges the applicant’s agility and position tolerance, aerobic/anaerobic energy systems, upper and lower body muscular strength and endurance as well as the following muscle groups: muscles of the chest, shoulders, back, biceps, triceps, abdominals, lower back stabilizers, trapezius, deltoids, latissimus dorsi, torso rotators, muscles of the forearm and hand (grip), quadriceps, glutes and hamstrings.

      Failures: 
      ____Dropping equipment/manikin
      ____Inability to complete course
      ____3 warnings for safety concerns

The complete process can be found here: http://atcems.org/Careers/hiringOutline.cfm


----------



## rmellish (Apr 16, 2008)

All that in 19mins? Wow. I guess it sounds like more when you read it.


----------



## cdillon (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried the TRX from fitnessanywhere.com?


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Our Station 11 has a full gym setup... but our station 51 has some equipment but its all piled up in a corner by the rigs.
I'm thinking of setting it all up after a shift one day.


----------

